# ***OFFICIAL*** Paul Daley vs. Dennis Olson Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

This is a mismatch. Daley wins with a KO in round 1.


----------

